# Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer?



## Heilbutt77 (27. Juli 2007)

Erst mal ein recht freundliches Hallo!#6
Ich bin zur Zeit in Kroatien. Genauer auf der Insel Krk und wollte mal nachfragen welche Angelmethoden ihr mir für das Angeln im Mittelmeer empfehlen könnt. Ich hab es bisher zwei mal mit Pilken versucht. Sowohl mit Herings- bzw. Makrelenvorfach als auch nur mit dem Pilker!
Mit welchen Ködern hat man die besten chancen, was sind in Küstennähe die Zielfische und in welcher Tiefe sollte man Angeln (Grund oder Mittelwasser)?
Noch zur Info: Rund um die Insel sind die tiefsten Stellen um die 60 Meter!
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!
MfG


----------



## Volker2809 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer?*

Kauf Dir Tintenfischstücke im Supermarkt und angel damit am Grund. Hakengröße hatte ich immer 4er bis 2/0er benutzt. Mach Dir keine zu großen Hoffnungen auf große Fische. Dazu müsstest Du nachts raus. Wenn Du ein Boot vor Ort hast und Echolot dabei hast, dann kannst Du bei einem Makrelenschwarm Dein Paternoster auspacken, aber ansonsten würde ich dort nur grundnah angeln.

Hier noch ein Link zu meinem Kroatien-Reisebericht:

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=210


----------



## Heilbutt77 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer?*

Danke fuer die Antwort, 

wir haben hier auch die Moeglichkeit, mittelgroße krebstierchen in ufernaehe zu fangen - geht damit auch etwas?

Als Info: Wir sind hier in Omisalj und haben zwar ein kleines Motorboot zur Verfuegung, aber kommen damit nicht so weit raus, wie du in deinem Bericht beschreibst. 

Weiterhin berichtest du von kleinen Fischen - kannst du da vielleicht noch eine genauere Größenangabe machen?

Vielen Dank, 
MfG


----------



## Volker2809 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer?*

Die kleinen Krebse kannst Du wahrscheinlich auch nehmen, aber ich hab es damit nie versucht. Wir haben mal Muschelfleisch versucht, das auch funktionierte. Aber Du wirst Dich mit den Tintenfischstücken leichter tun. 

Kleine Fische sind für mich bis 30 cm. Andere Größen konnten wir aber auch nicht fangen. Ist bestimmt auch was Größeres im Mittelmeer in Ufernähe zu holen, aber die Anzahl dürfte sehr gering sein.


----------



## 321_Pesca (1. August 2007)

*AW: Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer?*

nimm auch ne spinnrute mit!
so ne Meerforellenrute und 17 er geflochtenen mit Meerforellenblinker.
weit werfen schnell kurbeln!


----------



## Andi_Östringen (10. September 2007)

*AW: Welchen Köder im Mittelmeer?*

Hallo,
ein Zielfisch ist ganz sicher die Dorade.
Ich habe letztes Jahr in Bibinie (bei Zadar) mit vom Mittagstisch liegengebliebenen Schupfnudeln Doraden gefangen.
Dazu hab ich eine "normale" Posenmontage gemacht, abends vom Strand aus die Angel ausgeworfen und abwechselnd meinen Kids (4 und 6 Jahre) in die Hand gedrückt.
Dorade schmeckt richtig gut.

Gruß
Andreas


----------

